# micrologix 1400 fault



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

I have a flashing fault light on the PLC. Manual says its an application fault. Somewhere I think I read that it will show you what file # caused the fault. I haven't been able to find that info again, did I not see it or does anyone know where it shows up.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

not sure if this helps, but try reading page 69

http://literature.rockwellautomation.com/idc/groups/literature/documents/um/1766-um001_-en-p.pdf


----------



## DriveGuru (Jul 29, 2012)

Put a reset bit for that fault in the last rung😂


Sent from my iPad using electriciantalk.com


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

wildleg said:


> not sure if this helps, but try reading page 69
> 
> http://literature.rockwellautomation.com/idc/groups/literature/documents/um/1766-um001_-en-p.pdf


That's the user manual, you need the programming manual. Appendix C starting on page 525.
http://literature.rockwellautomation.com/idc/groups/literature/documents/rm/1766-rm001_-en-p.pdf


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Thanks guys*

I was told that the S words are in SLC only 

Quote: 
The S word(s) you are probably thinking of is(are)...
SLC
S:20 - Fault/Powerdown rung number 
S:21 - Fault/Powerdown file number

The PLC5 have similar bits, but unfortunately, the ML1400 does not use these bits.


Thank for the input and maybe this will help someone else


----------

